# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Donne couple canards contre bons soins

## lya_api

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Canard
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 14 - Calvados
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Un voisin chasseur nous a amené un couple de canards... nous nen voulions pas, mais je navais pas le cur de les voir repartir dans leur lieu de vie précédent... mais nous avions pas prévu den avoir et même si ils sont mignons nous ne souhaitons pas nous investir pour nous occuper comme il se doit deux, nous avons assez à faire avec notre chienne et nos poules 😅
je ne connais pas du tout leurs âges, mais jétais obligée de renseigner un mois et année dans lannonce, ne pas en tenir compte je ne sais pas du tout...
nous souhaitons donc leur trouver une famille dans laquelle ils puissent gambader dans lherbe et avoir accès à une piscine/bassin/ ou autre... 
la femelle est une « appelante », nous lentendons au cours de la matinee et en soirée de 18h à 21h (en ce moment, je ne sais pas si les horaires changent avec la saison)
Ils ne peuvent pas voler et ne le pourrons jamais car un bout de leurs ailes a été coupé quand ils étaient bébé 😓

----------


## Ioko

Ce sont des colverts ?
Tu peux voir avec une ferme pédagogique si ils peuvent les intégrer

----------


## lya_api

Oui Colverts d’après ce qu’on nous a dit 
je vais tenter de voir ça...

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour des nouvelles?

----------


## lya_api

Aucune nouvelle, le couple est toujours chez moi... j’ai demandé à mes voisins si je pouvais les déménager dans le jardin de devant (en faisant un enclos pour la nuit) car devant ils entendront la canne assez bavarde, il n’y a aucun problème de leurs côtés, donc on va faire ça comme cela ils auront de l’herbe à volonté plutôt que la dans l’enclos provisoire où ils sont qui a un sol en ciment et où on leur coupe de l’herbe à la main 
Donc on va mieux les installer mais ça reste petite piscine plastique pas de vraie mare donc si quelqu’un pouvant leur offrir des conditions de vie top on les cédera par contre sans cela ils ne sont pas en danger on les gardera c’est juste moins agréable pour elles...

----------


## Zoomtropical



----------

